# All time luckiest/unlucky moment?



## GMF (Jul 4, 2014)

Have you ever had an extreme moment of luck that you remember in any of the games? Ex: Caught a Shiny, Critical hit that saved your life, Winning coins at the game corner, survived an attack that you shouldn't have, etc. 

Or reversed. 

Got stomped in the worst way possible, lost that awesome odd coloured poke, ran into a pokemon who refuses to stay in the ball when trying to catch it, released an super special pokemon without noticing and then saving, etc.

I'm sure there's other things that can happen but those are the ones that popped into my head.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 4, 2014)

Shiny Larvitar in the Soul Silver Safari Zone and it fled.


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 4, 2014)

Playing Pokemon Pearl, exploring cave. Find Giratina, didn't even know this thing existed. Throw a pokeball on the first turn because I'm getting frustrated attempting to capture this thing, wasn't prepared to fight a legendary. Pokeball captures it on a 100 percent hp no status Giratina, we hit in a bump in the road on the way to Home Depot, I accidentally turn off my DS lite

I eventually did catch it in a boring old timer ball at the Home Depot, no one will believe me about the pokeball thing though


----------



## GMF (Jul 5, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Shiny Larvitar in the Soul Silver Safari Zone and it fled.



Glad they made the whole shiny thing a lot easier later on. Did it even give you a chance to catch it or was it a first turn flee? 



YoungChief said:


> Playing Pokemon Pearl, exploring cave. Find Giratina, didn't even know this thing existed. Throw a pokeball on the first turn because I'm getting frustrated attempting to capture this thing, wasn't prepared to fight a legendary. Pokeball captures it on a 100 percent hp no status Giratina, we hit in a bump in the road on the way to Home Depot, I accidentally turn off my DS lite
> 
> I eventually did catch it in a boring old timer ball at the Home Depot, no one will believe me about the pokeball thing though



Lucky you.  I've had a lucky moment like that but it was for someone else, there was once a long time ago where a "friend" asked if I could capture Lugia for them on their Silver version. I threw one great ball at it and caught it with no trouble, when they asked me how I did it I told them to hold up + a (was literally what I did and believed).


----------



## Wan (Jul 5, 2014)

Running into a shiny Ralts, one of my all-time favorite Pokemon, within an hour of first playing Pokemon X.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 5, 2014)

Lucky:

Make opponent flinch 3 times in a row with Iron Head when using Durant.

Unlucky:

Miss 4 times with X-Scissor again when using Durant.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 5, 2014)

GMF said:


> Glad they made the whole shiny thing a lot easier later on. Did it even give you a chance to catch it or was it a first turn flee?



I chucked a ball at it but it broke free.


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 6, 2014)

I was chaining beldum along the sandstorm route north of the resort area in diamond (really hard because the blowing sand obscures the regular shaking grass and it's easy as shit to break your chain).

Anyway I find a shiny one shortly after the 40th chain, but of course I decide that I want to catch it in a premier ball. Long story short, a pokeball clone isn't much help against something with a catch rate of 3 with only 1 move. It eventually had to use struggle and it was low enough to faint through recoil.

I swear the experience gave me some type of PTSD because I never went back and attempted it again. Oh, and I had a Master ball the whole time.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 6, 2014)

aside from the "enemies getting a higher crit rate" they added on in gen 5 pretty sure this was a thing, I've...never really had any unlucky moments. 

Luckiest Moment Evurr that stays in muh hart: Shiny. Roselia. 

Male.

Nicknamed it "Rozenillo". 

Dat Black Rose.


----------



## GMF (Jul 7, 2014)

Wan said:


> Running into a shiny Ralts, one of my all-time favorite Pokemon, within an hour of first playing Pokemon X.



Nice, I know shiny's aren't as rare anymore but it's still nice having a better chance of encountering one.




Swarmy said:


> Lucky:
> 
> Make opponent flinch 3 times in a row with Iron Head when using Durant.
> 
> ...



I once flinched a Sylveon like 6 times in row with Air Slash Yanmega. 

Yanmega must be > Durant. 



Lortastic said:


> I chucked a ball at it but it broke free.



I never liked the safari, always finds a way to rip you off.  



BiNexus said:


> I was chaining beldum along the sandstorm route north of the resort area in diamond (really hard because the blowing sand obscures the regular shaking grass and it's easy as shit to break your chain).
> 
> Anyway I find a shiny one shortly after the 40th chain, but of course I decide that I want to catch it in a premier ball. Long story short, a pokeball clone isn't much help against something with a catch rate of 3 with only 1 move. It eventually had to use struggle and it was low enough to faint through recoil.
> 
> I swear the experience gave me some type of PTSD because I never went back and attempted it again. Oh, and I had a Master ball the whole time.



Chaining can be a pain, I only tried once back in Pearl but went through hell in X to get a shiny Flabebe (not the blue one you know).  Sorry for your loss.  



Yami Munesanzun said:


> aside from the "enemies getting a higher crit rate" they added on in gen 5 pretty sure this was a thing, I've...never really had any unlucky moments.
> 
> Luckiest Moment Evurr that stays in muh hart: Shiny. Roselia.
> 
> ...



What game did you catch it in?


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 7, 2014)

GMF said:


> I once flinched a Sylveon like 6 times in row with Air Slash Yanmega.
> 
> Yanmega must be > Durant.



With a hustle Durant you can only pray to even hit the opponent


----------



## GMF (Jul 7, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> With a hustle Durant you can only pray to even hit the opponent



I see.  Never used him before. I'd probably use Swarm if I ever used one but that's me (I hate missing ). But I'm guessing hustle is better, is it?


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 7, 2014)

GMF said:


> I see.  Never used him before. I'd probably use Swarm if I ever used one but that's me (I hate missing ). But I'm guessing hustle is better, is it?



Hustle makes Durant a monster, so the drop in accuracy is worth it 

P.S. Just use Hone Claws


----------



## GMF (Jul 7, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Hustle makes Durant a monster, so the drop in accuracy is worth it
> 
> P.S. Just use Hone Claws



Oh, so like Aerodactyl and stone edge?  I see, thanks.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2014)

GMF said:


> What game did you catch it in?



Platinum.

And I still have that specific card.

And it still works.

And I still have it on that one. 

And it's a Beauty Contest Master Rank winner. 

Dat.

Rozenillo.


----------



## GMF (Jul 8, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Platinum.
> 
> And I still have that specific card.
> 
> ...



Why not transfer it up?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2014)

I do not know!


----------



## Aduro (Jul 8, 2014)

Least Lucky: I caught a shiny mankey in Leaf Green, but it was a copy I bought of eBay and it deleted its save data the minute I put it in the same DS as Diamond, damn ripoff merchant!

Luckiest: The AI is a real pratt sometimes, in the battle factory double battle it tried to have its ampharos use thunder on its own Jolteon, after switching out its Jolteon for a gyarados... yeah, it was  stupid enough to KO its own best pokemon for me.


----------



## GMF (Jul 9, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I do not know!



That's not awesome at all. 



Aduro said:


> Least Lucky: I caught a shiny mankey in Leaf Green, but it was a copy I bought of eBay and it deleted its save data the minute I put it in the same DS as Diamond, damn ripoff merchant!
> 
> Luckiest: The AI is a real pratt sometimes, in the battle factory double battle it tried to have its ampharos use thunder on its own Jolteon, after switching out its Jolteon for a gyarados... yeah, it was  stupid enough to KO its own best pokemon for me.



I've heard of people being ripped off on there before, I think mostly fake games.  Sorry dude.

Cool, there's nothing that I love more than to hear about a Gyarados being owned. 

Well there is, but still that's nice.


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 10, 2014)

I'll never forget how a shiny sentret showed up as my first wild pokemon on one of my first games on Silver back in the day. It showed up before you have pokeballs so I was completely screwed.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 10, 2014)

GMF said:


> That's not awesome at all.



Black Rose Master Rank Holder Rozenillo.

Your argument is invalid.


----------



## GMF (Jul 10, 2014)

Byakk? said:


> I'll never forget how a shiny sentret showed up as my first wild pokemon on one of my first games on Silver back in the day. It showed up before you have pokeballs so I was completely screwed.



Reminds me of those who have suffered the awful Shiny Poochyena at the beginning of R/S/E.  



Yami Munesanzun said:


> Black Rose Master Rank Holder Rozenillo.
> 
> Your argument is invalid.



Whatever. 

Though if contest are coming back you should think it over.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 10, 2014)

GMF said:


> Reminds me of those who have suffered the awful Shiny Poochyena at the beginning of R/S/E.



or how about having to watch Wally catch a shiny Ralts. 





> Whatever.
> 
> Though if contest are coming back you should think it over.



well it doesn't matter because we're still months away from that possibility.


----------



## GMF (Jul 10, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> or how about having to watch Wally catch a shiny Ralts.



Oh yes, that.  Does it stay shiny after?  



> well it doesn't matter because we're still months away from that possibility.



It'll be sad if he doesn't get to breathe in that Hoenn air.  Oh well, it's up to you.


----------



## Aduro (Jul 11, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> or how about having to watch Wally catch a shiny Ralts.



A friend of mine saw a shiny Kingdra in the battle pyramid, and didn't get to keep it


----------



## Nimander (Oct 13, 2014)

Traded my essentially useless Grass starter 3rd-evolution (so useless I've forgotten it's name) from Y for a shiny Rayquaza. Kinda think that said person on the GTS wanted a shiny version of my Pokemon, but as she didn't specify...


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 13, 2014)

was beating some random on x/y 5 poke to 1 that 1 was a slurpuff with belly drum. Started to just OHKO my team from there, had focus stash on my Alakazam and mange to get it to a sliver of health before it KOed it. My last poke was Garchomp, I said to myself welp fucking cupcake got me. He went for a play rough and missed and I won on the earthquake


----------

